# Mahindra 2002 4500 2wd power steering seal



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

There appear to be a power steering fluid leaking under my steering wheel. I have removed the steering wheel removed the flat clamp, now there appear to be a ball bearing under the flat clamp. I need to replace the power steering seal. How do I replace this seal?? DO I need to take out the steering wheel shaft rod to replace the seal that is causing the power steering fluid to leak under my steering wheel?? Do I need to unbolt the steering wheel from the bottom to pull the steering rod out to replace the rubber seal??? Is there a picture or diagram or video on how on to replace this leak seal under my steering wheel???


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Steering valves are complex units, very easy to mess up when disassembled. Though they are for the most part similar, they are not all the same. If the shaft seal components can be removed from the shaft end without disturbing anything on the other end, then you have a chance. If not, then consult a qualified hydraulic repair before attempting anything. The one thing they all share is that replacements are expensive.


----------

